# BECKLEY WV-5 yo,f,spayed-owners moved left in yard



## FORRUGER

Hanna's owners moved and took their small dog and left her tied in the back yard. The neighbors had been giving her food and water. A lady who's boyfriend does lawn care in the neighboring yard had seen her and was aware of her plight after talking to the neighbors. SO, his girlfriend Beth went to the yard today and took her home with her . Info from the neighbors as well as relative of the owner said she's 5 yrs of age and has been spayed and utd on vaccinations. She's a VERY friendly girl who gets along with other dogs but has had little training and isn't house trained as far as she can tell. Her coloring is unusual and she is a tall girl. Hanna will be going to the shelter on Tuesday . . . Beth is unable to keep her but just didn't want her to be left tied in the yard. 

































The lady who currently has her is willing to help transport . Currently I'm the contact person for her but after Monday she will be turned in to the Raleigh County Shelter. If anyone would be interested in giving Hanna a home, please pm or email me at [email protected] 
SHe's a really great, happy good natured dog


----------



## Miikkas mom

What a beautiful girl! I can’t believe she was just left like that....good God! Do you know if any type of charges can be brought up against the people who left her? I would hope something can be to them...a fine or something. 

I hope someone has contacted you about rescuing her. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Narny

This kind of thing is why I prefer animals to people. My friends laugh at me cause I keep odd or unique animals and would rather stay home with them... if we have reached the point where people will leave a poor dog tied in a back yard knowing full well that if someone doesnt do something it will just die... And people wondered why some of us would save our dogs before a person in come cases... I sure as **** dont wonder any more. They didnt even think or try to take her to the pound... at least then they would have made at least a crappy effort to save her. They LEFT HER TO DIE! 

Look at her... she is beautiful.

I hate people sometimes.

Some body help this little girl out.


----------



## vat

UGH! I hope they know where these people moved to and charge them with neglect. Poor baby I hope she gets a loving home, and thank you to the girl who rescued her!


----------



## FORRUGER

Most likely no charges will be pressed for abandoning her. . . if she had died of starvation they may have, but they don't seem real assertive in persuing animal abuse/neglect cases around here. Last year I know of a situation where they allowed an abandoned older pup to die of an ingrown collar because AC absolutely WOULDN'T respond to numerous calls to catch and help it. UUGGHHHH

Hanna was left tied out on a choker chain. Yeah, it seems animals any more are just disposable property to many people. I just don't understand how anyone could look into the eyes of a devoted loving companion like Hanna and just pack up and drive away and forget about her.


----------



## vat

All I have to say is what goes around comes around. It may not be now but someday these people that do this will pay a price. Of course they will have no idea why!

My husband learned this last summer. He stopped to help an elderly man who was broke down along the road. A few days later a gentleman showed up at our door with my husbands wallet. He did not even realize yet that he lost it. Good deeds to get noticed and so do bad ones!


----------



## FORRUGER

How nice for that man to have returned your husband's wallet.... that doesn't happen too often but it 's nice to know that there are still honest well meaning people out there.

Hannah is having some separation anxiety issues over the loss of her family AND her canine companion who left with her family. But on the bright side, it looks like MAGSR will be taking her. Beth took her to the soccer field when her son was practicing and Hannah enjoyed being around everyone and seemed to really like the kids. SO things are looking up for Hannah~~


----------



## squerly

I hate people. Well, most of em anyway. (present company excluded...)


----------



## BernBaby

Hannah is stunning. With a little luck, she should have no trouble finding a good forever home.


----------



## Konotashi

Oh wow! She's GORGEOUS. I wish I could take her! I've got my hands full with Ozzy, and I'm sure Mom would be none too happy.


----------



## Miikkas mom

vat said:


> All I have to say is what goes around comes around. It may not be now but someday these people that do this will pay a price. Of course they will have no idea why!
> 
> My husband learned this last summer. He stopped to help an elderly man who was broke down along the road. A few days later a gentleman showed up at our door with my husbands wallet. He did not even realize yet that he lost it. Good deeds to get noticed and so do bad ones!


 
I agree 100%. I know this is true because something similar happened to me, too. I just love telling this story....

Years ago (ok decades ago), I cashed a sizable check at a local liquor store. The cashier gave me back $100.00 too much. I didn’t realize it until I got home, though. I recounted several time to make sure. I hopped back in my car and returned the overpayment. The owner of the store gave me a nice bottle of champagne for my trouble. 

That night, hubby and I went out to dinner. We went to a restaurant that had a pull-tab booth. I rarely played pull-tabs but ended up purchasing $5.00 worth. Yes, you guessed it, I won $100.00!


----------



## Anja1Blue

FORRUGER said:


> How nice for that man to have returned your husband's wallet.... that doesn't happen too often but it 's nice to know that there are still honest well meaning people out there.
> 
> Hannah is having some separation anxiety issues over the loss of her family AND her canine companion who left with her family. But on the bright side, it looks like MAGSR will be taking her. Beth took her to the soccer field when her son was practicing and Hannah enjoyed being around everyone and seemed to really like the kids. SO things are looking up for Hannah~~


Pretty Hannah deserves to hit the jackpot - good for her! Perhaps the visit to the soccer field was the first time anyone had taken her anywhere.....thanks so much to all involved in giving her a second chance. :thumbup::thumbup:
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## FORRUGER

OH GOSH... one of those days things go from bad to worse to worse. Hannah won't be going to MAGSR after all. She's in dire straights right now and needs some help. First of all Beth had her HW tested and she IS positive.. then while at the vets' she was cornered by the big vet tech and two others in the room and she bit the vet tech while they were trying to put her on the table. SO, she's in 10 day quarantine at the vets' because she wasn't utd on her rabies. The family person Beth had talked to said she was utd but no one can locate a vet record on her or has first hand info on where/who to get it from. 

Hannah is a wonderful good natured dog and she's been raised with children and another dog and cats. Beth took her to the local soccor field and she was very fond of children and happy to be around every one.. RIght now she's very upset about her family and her dog companion leaving her all alone.. I personally don't hold it against her that she bit the vet tech... she was scared to death. Plus we don't know what kind of tx she's had from men in particular as it's also come out that the father is in prison for "harming" a child.. so it makes you wonder how the father treated Hannah. 

ANYWAYS, just telling the situation as it is now and Hannah is well worth saving and needs some help. I'm sure it would take a miracle for someone to committ to her at this point, but it's a sad situation all the way around.


----------



## vat

Oh fudge! Poor baby, what the heck are vet techs doing cornering any dog for goodness sake! I am hoping for a miracle!!!


----------



## DharmasMom

any word on this gorgeous girl?


----------



## FORRUGER

Hannah is still on a 10 day hold in quarantine at the vets(starting from last Tues) and will be released from there later in the week I imagine...most likely to the local kill shelter. She has no place else to go. She's a really great girl and very sweet and in knowing her she must have just been terribly scared. I wish I knew WHY they did that to her too also... the vet who was seeing her that evening is very new and inexerienced. But Hannah's future isn't looking too good as I don't imagine she'll get adopted being HW + and if she is there's a good chance she won't be treated. If anyone has any suggestions, ideas please pass them on as I'm at a dead end with looking for help for her.


----------



## KZoppa

best i have is try to pull her and find a vet that is willing to work with a payment plan for treatment for her. I would take her but none of the vets here would work with it and i cant afford to drive down to wilmington weekly for treatments. I'll pray for her. She does deserve better than whats she's gotten for sure.


----------



## Blanca's Momma

OMG!! This poor girl can't catch a break. I have donated so much $ to shelters in the past, now that I'm still recovering financially, perhaps I can get them to work with me on payments for HW treatments. 

I recently read about another in KY who looked very much like this one and was PTS before I could attempt to do anything or reach out to someone. I keep thinking about her and never met her, I have to try with this one. I hate to ask anyone for help on this, but if there's anyone out there who could transport her here, she has a loving home waiting. Provided she gets along with cats as the initial description stated.


----------



## FORRUGER

Hannah was picked up at the vet's today by her rescuer, Beth, and she will be taking her to a different vet's office for HW tx next week. The vet didn't take any responsibility for the bite incident though she was the one who told the techs to corner and pick up a scared dog that she knew nothing about. The staff said Hannah was very good and sweet during her stay with them though the vet has her chart tagged as an 'aggressive' dog. They also failed to tell her in advance that they would be charging board for her mandated stay

If anyone would be interested in adopting Hannah when she is ready please contact Beth at 
[email protected]. She is a nice dog and has been raised with children and other dogs and didn't react to her cats. Her vet bills are creating a major hardship on her but she's made a committment to Hannah to help her.


----------



## Raizo

What a beautiful girl! I dearly hope from the bottom of my heart that things go much better for her!


----------



## vat

Stupid vet! I hope Hannah gets a new loving home soon.


----------



## Blanca's Momma

:help:* Any sponsors out there for Hannah?!!!!!* :help:

This is a huge financial setback. No one in the WV area has been able to offer a furever home, but I can if we can get sponsors to help with the cost of her HW treatment, incidentals and reimbursement for boarding by her rescuer! 

Makes me wonder if this vet has forgotten why she got into veterinary medicine in the first place. I can't believe she charged board for the 10 days in quarantine, which were undoubtedly her techs' fault in the first place!


----------



## SylvieUS

Grrrrrrr!

I can contribute towards with sponsoring her treatment/vet bill, shoot me a PM if its needed with details.


----------



## Jgk2383

please pm me with an address to forward funds.


----------



## KZoppa

PM me with vet info to donate funds and all the info to make sure the funds go to the right place. I have to talk to my husband about exactly how much we can donate but even if its just $10 its something that will help.


----------



## vat

PM me too!


----------



## FORRUGER

Thanks to all who have offered to help Hannah and I've pm'd you guys with the vet info. I talked to Beth today and she said the vet who's treating her for the HW thinks Hannah is a loving sweet natured dog and can't understand how the Beckley vet could even tag her as being 'aggressive' . SHe said she's willing to vouch for her good nature. 

But thank you all for your willingness to help. . . Hanna deserves it. Pat, Beckley WV


----------



## FORRUGER

In looking thru the past few responses I think I didn't pm someone who asked for vet info. I know asking for donations is prohibited on this board, so this isn't a solicitation for donations but if anyone wants additional info on Hannah from the vet she is currently being treated for HW at :

*Richards, Linda A DVM - Tri-County Veterinary Service*


*(304) 753-5365 *
409 Waters St, Peterstown, WV 24963 
PO Box 909
The woman, Beth, who's trying to help her can be contacted at:
[email protected].

The vet has offered to keep her until Saturday at a reduced board rate to make sure she stays confined after her initial tx. 
Thanks all for being concerned about her. .. she's a great dog!


----------



## Blanca's Momma

:hugs:Yay for Hannah and the vet for offering reduced rate board!  

I'm going to send a thank you note to the vet, so she knows how deeply her efforts are appreciated.


----------



## FORRUGER

I just got this additonal info from a group trying to help Beth with Hannah: I HOPE this IS acceptable to post directly. NOT asking for funds, just weight circles!! This is a really great group who helps a LOT of dogs. 


We are collecting Purinia weight circles from dog 
and cat food and list the address as PAWS, 186 Nature Lane, North Tazewell, 
VA 24630. I can submit the weight circles towards Hannah's vetting.


----------



## kona70

Awweee, she is a beauty! I'm sure she will have to problems finding a loving home


----------



## chicagojosh

what a pretty dog! how could they leave her?!?!?! or any dog of course, but geez...

I bet someone will save her in no time


----------



## FORRUGER

Just an update on miss Hannah. . . she's finished her HW tx but the vet's office won't release her until her balance is paid in full! So Beth and a few other folks are trying to help in that area. They are trying to get her into another rescue and the current vet is willing to provide a good report on her temperment which will be released with her. Wow, this had been one big fiasco!! But hopefully will have a happy ending for Hannah...


----------



## FORRUGER

Hannah's balance for her HW tx was paid ( and thanks to those who made a contribution)and the vet released her with a good evaluation on her temperment. Her rescuer Beth is waiting to hear from another rescue to see IF they can accept her...with a 'bite' on her record special permission has to be obtained from the board officers. Even though it wasn't Hannah's fault.. but anyways, fingers crossed she can get into this rescue and if not she'll be availble for adoption but is unable to travel far while still on her HW recovery period thru early Nov. Too bad as she could be on her way to Texas!! Hoping Hannah finds her forever home soon so she can settle down and be someone's special companion. SHe deserves it!


----------



## FORRUGER

Please remember Hannah is STILL available for adoption.


















BUMP FOR PRETTY HANNAH.


----------



## toomanygsds

Shannon and everyone,
The VGSR Board of Directors has approved her intake into our rescue (needed BOD approval due to bite history). I have tried in vain to contact the owner of this dog via email, with no response <sigh>. I have a foster available for her, and we're ready, willing and able.

If anyone has contact info other than [email protected], please let me know.

-Barb


----------



## Anja1Blue

I think we can probably kiss the owner goodbye - thanks VGSR for stepping up to the plate! Hannah looks like a complete doll........
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER

toomanygsds said:


> Shannon and everyone,
> The VGSR Board of Directors has approved her intake into our rescue (needed BOD approval due to bite history). I have tried in vain to contact the owner of this dog via email, with no response <sigh>. I have a foster available for her, and we're ready, willing and able.
> 
> If anyone has contact info other than [email protected], please let me know.
> 
> -Barb


I just sent Beth an email and asked her to please get in touch with you!! (or even let me know so I can pass it on!) She may have decided to send Hannah to Texas to the lady down there who was interested in giving her a home... I did ask her to let you know asap since you had a foster home for her available!!:crazy:


----------



## FORRUGER

S O S .... If anyone is reading this that can get in touch with anyone from VGSR PLEASE pm me right away.!! There has been a big mix-up (AGAIN) and Hannah needs someone to pick her up in Fairfax Va. I'm just getting in on the tail end of this but I believe VGSR has a foster available for her..... but a problem/mix up on the transport has her in Fairfax now and no one has picked her up..... THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Oh no! How awful - does that mean Hannah is stranded? Forruger please let us know if and when this is sorted out.......what a nightmare.
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER

The situation has been straightened out and VGSR has made arrangements to have her picked up. It wasn't their fault.. the messages they got regarding her transport got mixed up. SO< FINALLY... Hannah has made it and hopefully it will be smooth sailing for the poor girl from here on out. Thanks to VGSR for accepting her and to everyone who helped her along the way and make it possible for her to get there!


----------



## Lexi

I just read this thread all the way through. VERY happy with this ending and happy for Hannah, who only deserves good things from here on out!


----------



## vat

Oh thank god!


----------



## Anja1Blue

FORRUGER said:


> The situation has been straightened out and VGSR has made arrangements to have her picked up. It wasn't their fault.. the messages they got regarding her transport got mixed up. SO< FINALLY... Hannah has made it and hopefully it will be smooth sailing for the poor girl from here on out. Thanks to VGSR for accepting her and to everyone who helped her along the way and make it possible for her to get there!


Phew! Thanks for posting, Forruger. I'm so pleased that everything has worked out for Hannah - good luck in your new life sweetie! (And thanks again to VGSR..........:thumbup
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Blanca's Momma

I don't see Hannah on VGSR's website. I'm glad Hannah will be well taken care of and a home found for her. However, a mix-up is an understatement. All arrangements between the key people from the start of her adventure were coordinated. I helped pay for her care and was planning to drive 1000 miles to pick her up her this month. Her bed, toys, etc were ready, just awaiting her HW treatment to be complete.


----------



## BestK9GSD

Blanca's Momma said:


> I don't see Hannah on VGSR's website. I'm glad Hannah will be well taken care of and a home found for her. However, a mix-up is an understatement. All arrangements between the key people from the start of her adventure were coordinated. I helped pay for her care and was planning to drive 1000 miles to pick her up her this month. Her bed, toys, etc were ready, just awaiting her HW treatment to be complete.


 
So, is she still in Foster care in VA and available for adoption?? If so, is it possible to go through them to get her home to you?


----------



## Blanca's Momma

I don't know, I haven't called. I hate having her shuffled once again, so I'm resolved to the hope she'll find an immediate forever home. But was hoping to at least see her listed on the VGSR website. I'm sure I'd have to pay their adoption fee now. 

I'm "dissapointed" in how the blame was lain on others, when in fact it was they who put so much time, effort and money into all that went on since she was abandoned. Many would've walked away and let her go to a shelter.


----------



## BestK9GSD

I'm with ya - I hope she does find her "Furever" home....from what I've read in this thread, she has certainly been through the ringer and needs to have a nice stable environment to call her own.....poor thing


----------



## sielick

is she is need of rescue??


----------



## Anja1Blue

Forruger - do you know for sure if VGSR has this dear girl? Things seem a bit fuzzy......
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge:angel:


----------



## FORRUGER

Yes, Hannah is with VGSR now. Guessing she will be on their site when she has been completely evaluated and ready for adoption.


----------

